# brisket question????



## adub (Jul 30, 2010)

So I have always had good success smoking a single brisket 4-5 lbs. following the 2 hours per lb. guidelines (8-10 hours). My question is this I am going to smoke 2 briskets of the same size 4-5 pounds, do I double the time (20 hours) or keep it the same since it is two separate pieces of meat?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

You are kidding, Right? Double the time or double the temperature!! I guess if you were cooking 4 briskets you would quadruple the time to 40 hours.:biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

lol.......good luck.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Man tough crowd. (it was funny though).
To answer your question, keep the time the same.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Doesn't matter what temp or how long ! Each brisket takes different times to cook,slow cook em at 200-250 till the internal temp swings to 188deg.thier ready..


----------



## adub (Jul 30, 2010)

yea there you go. i was going to double the temp. that adds up.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Just be sure to watch your internal temp and wrap accordingly. I threw down for a Thermapen and it was $$ well spent.


----------



## eastbayfisher (Aug 25, 2004)

4 hours on the smoke and 6 or more as needed wrapped @ ~225 I usaully smoke a 10-13 pounder. As always just watch the internal temp. You can fill a pit up to the brim, same time and temps depending on what meat you want to cook. Good Luck.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

We use this guidline for cooking briskets on a Pitts & Spitts Cooker and cook for competition.

10-14 pound beef briskets, 225 degrees, 45 minutes per pound. Hope this suggestion helps you out.

All the best!


----------



## Wharf_Rat (Dec 28, 2010)

1. Boil a 12-14 lb brisket at a rolling boil for an hour.
2. Sear the brisket over a hot bed of self-lighting charcoal briquettes for 30 minutes, flipping the brisket every 2-3 minutes or when the flames get crazy.
3. Remove, wrap in foil, cook in oven for 2 hours at 350.

If you don't have briquettes, use a wood fire, but avoid pine, other dimensional lumber, and oleander.


----------



## adub (Jul 30, 2010)

ended up smoking 6.75 brisket for 11.5 hours. was perfect, extremely tender and still very juicy. could have probably pulled off 1 hour earlier for more juice.

5 hours unwrapped, the other 5.5 wrapped up. hickory wood chips.


----------



## eastbayfisher (Aug 25, 2004)

The best way is to just to take a bunch of methods and put them together and see what you lilke best. every pit or grill is different and everyone likes it their own way. Heck some of the most crazy ways turn out to e the best!


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

Have been to 2 Rat Killings and a County Fair. But boil a Brisket, can,'t say as I have ever heard of that one. How did it turn out ? Seriously.


----------



## Wharf_Rat (Dec 28, 2010)

*Boil a brisket*



jebatu said:


> Have been to 2 Rat Killings and a County Fair. But boil a Brisket, can,'t say as I have ever heard of that one. How did it turn out ? Seriously.


Well, I was kidding, mostly about the briquettes/lumber. But you'd be surprised how genuine a brisket tastes if you smoke it for an hour or two after boiling it. It's a good trick to know when your brisket is half done and you find out eight more people are coming than you counted on. (what do you think BBQ places do when they realize they are running out of brisket?). Try it and let us know.

Also, save the stock and reduce it down. Makes a great french onion soup.


----------



## adub (Jul 30, 2010)

try the booiling for ribs once due to lack of time. surprisingly it tasted very good. sure it would be the same for brisket, but just knowing it has been boiled it the part that bothers me. just sounds gross.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

LOL...I agree on boiling. I know some good rib places that do that though.


----------



## laqua (Jan 9, 2006)

I like to soak my briskets in my crawfish boil as I am bringing up the temperature to a boil. I will let it boil for 45 minutes at a slow rolling boil. Remove and put on the smoker until i reach the desired temperature. Be sure to add more seasoning to your boil before you put the crawfish in. Ribs come out really good using this method.


----------



## crewdgras (Feb 23, 2011)

what weighs more ---- a pound of feathers or a pound of lead????


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

crewdgras said:


> what weighs more ---- a pound of feathers or a pound of lead????


a pound of lead. duh! :headknock

:rotfl:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

crewdgras said:


> what weighs more ---- a pound of feathers or a pound of lead????


if train 'A' leaves the staion @ 10:43 traveling west @ 46mph and train 'B' leave the station @ 11:57 traveling SSE @ 72mph what would you do if there were chicken and sausage in the smoker too?.....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I just did a 12 lb brisket Sunday. Open heat for 2 hrs at 275-300 and wrapped for 3 hrs at same temp. You couldnt pick it up with tongs it was falling apart. Brisket was off the hook! No need to do 10+hrs


----------



## rsj7855 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> I just did a 12 lb brisket Sunday. Open heat for 2 hrs at 275-300 and wrapped for 3 hrs at same temp. You couldnt pick it up with tongs it was falling apart. Brisket was off the hook! No need to do 10+hrs


I typically do 2:30-3 open, and 3:30 to 4 wrapped, all around 225. Typically 6-7 hours total and the same results, very tender. I typically use all mesquite as I am in South Texas but I heard oak/mesquite mix works well, but unsure.

Edit: I do inject (home-made, not store bought) the meat before tossing on the smoker and season.


----------

